# Being big and joining a gym?



## blue_eyes (Jul 26, 2016)

Not sure if this is allowed or not. I've been thinking of joining a gym lately. For me personally it's to lose 30-50 lbs to help my back. I found out a couple years ago I was born with an extra vertebrae that has fused my spine to my pelvis and with steroid injections and getting pregnant the extra weight has caused more pain (that's the 30 to 50 I want to lose). 

I'm mostly curious how it is for other bbws to exercise. Do you find people mock you? I know different equipment has weight limits. I don't want to pay to be treated badly or not able to use the equipment.

I do go walking but I feel like I need to do more. Plus with this heat it's hard to be out especially if I'm with my daughter.


----------



## lezer (Jul 26, 2016)

You could try RPM on an exercise bike and 
never mind what others say about you.

Good luck, Henri (let me hear the results)


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jul 26, 2016)

blue_eyes said:


> Not sure if this is allowed or not. I've been thinking of joining a gym lately. For me personally it's to lose 30-50 lbs to help my back. I found out a couple years ago I was born with an extra vertebrae that has fused my spine to my pelvis and with steroid injections and getting pregnant the extra weight has caused more pain (that's the 30 to 50 I want to lose).
> 
> I'm mostly curious how it is for other bbws to exercise. Do you find people mock you? I know different equipment has weight limits. I don't want to pay to be treated badly or not able to use the equipment.
> 
> I do go walking but I feel like I need to do more. Plus with this heat it's hard to be out especially if I'm with my daughter.



Blue Eyes:

I'm an old geezer (just shy of 79 y.o.) and my wife is some 20 years younger. She qualifies as a mini-BBW, at least, with some of the same concerns as you have (not the back issues - I'm the one with the bad back). We bike quite a bit and have also belongs to a number of fitness clubs over the years. For the last few years we have belonged to a local branch of a national franchise called Anytime Fitness.

They have a manifesto hanging on the wall. The manager photographed it, at my request, and e-mailed it to me, along with the statement below. While this branch is of minimal size and equipment, it serves our needs. I had an interesting exchange with one of the members recently, which I posted in the Exercise thread. I summarize it here:

I was working out, wearing a tee shirt from my college, with a bulldog on the front. 
A young, very fit fellow came up to me, saying "I want you to know what an inspiration you are to us." 
"You mean, because of my tee shirt?" I said. 
"No, because you stick with the exercise." 
"You think I'm old, then?"
"Well . . . yeah."
"How old do you think I am?"
"Ah . . . 60?"
When I told him that I was nearing 80, he nearly fainted.

I don't have this sort of conversation every day but, in general, people are very friendly and cooperative.

Here are the manager's comments, which accompanied the manifesto.

"Hi Robert, attached is a photo of the wall. We pride ourselves on these words. I have not heard of one member who has felt uncomfortable, judged, etc here at our club. Obviously everyone deals with some sort of confidence issue, but I hope your friend finds our club to be very welcoming."

In general, I have found people to be much the same as people you might meet in a clinic. After all, we are there for much the same reason. 

View attachment Anytime Fitness Manifesto Wall.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 26, 2016)

I don't work out in a gym but do some walking. Never had anyone mock me for it. 

Most people I see while exercising are doing the same thing.


----------



## supersizebbw (Aug 19, 2016)

@OP: I know this is late, but just wanted to say that I was the biggest person at my gym when I joined, and to date (even though i've lost some weight) i'm still by far the biggest. 

When I joined I was really scared and thought that everyone would make fun of me or be laughing at me etc etc. After afew sessions I realized that pretty much everyone is concerned about their own workouts and not the least bit bothered about others. One thing that really helped me from the start was to have my ipod/earphones with music playing in my ears to block out the external "noise". That helped alot as I was able to just concentrate and focus on my own workouts each session. Wishing you all the best


----------



## bigmac (Aug 21, 2016)

blue_eyes said:


> ...
> 
> I'm mostly curious how it is for other bbws to exercise. Do you find people mock you? I know different equipment has weight limits. I don't want to pay to be treated badly or not able to use the equipment.
> 
> ...



The atmosphere and culture of gyms vary widely. However, for the most part staff and patrons are generally respectful and helpful. I'd recommend a gym where people who are serious about weight training go (i.e. not Curves or similar places) -- at such places anyone who is there to actually train (as opposed to socialize) will be welcome.

Serious weight training gyms have extra study equipment (i.e. stuff designed to be used by 250 lb guys lifting another 300 lbs). You're NOT going to break it!!! Also, good equipment is adjustable -- work with the staff to familiarize yourself with how to adjust and use each piece.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 23, 2016)

My first day at a new gym I was verbally attacked by a guy who worked there. I am broker than broke and it was the only gym in my price bracket so I was sorta stuck going there, but needless to say it was a terrible gym. The staff were mostly hacks who didn't know jack sh*t about health and their workouts were about as safe as free falling on a pile of thumb tacks.

The short version of this is to trust your instincts about a gym. Take advantage of the free trial that most gyms offer, go there and use the equipment. If you don't like it or it makes you feel icky, THIS IS VALID. If someone makes you feel unsafe and the gym doesn't have a satisfactory solution it's not a good gym. They'll hit you with the hard sell at the end of the of your free trial. Be honest but firm with them and tell they why you are not signing on.


----------



## Marlayna (Dec 9, 2016)

I've had many gym memberships through the years, and trust me, everyone is too into improving themselves, to worry about what anyone else looks like.
In fact, when I see someone who is a heavier person, I respect the fact that they want to be stronger and healthier and they're doing something about it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 17, 2016)

Marlayna said:


> I've had many gym memberships through the years, and trust me, everyone is too into improving themselves, to worry about what anyone else looks like.
> In fact, when I see someone who is a heavier person, I respect the fact that they want to be stronger and healthier and they're doing something about it.



This...I work at a medical facility that has a free gym that is used by us employees. I have only seen one other fat person in there ever (and he was RUNNING on the treadmill- oh my!). I could be intimidated but usually I'm just feeling good and proud of myself. 

Everyone in there leaves me alone...and that's how I like it.


----------

